# Bad press slows adoptions of boys



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7718572.stm

Is it just me or does this seem a little 'far fetched'? I'm the first to admit I know little to nothing about adoption (so please excuse any offence caused - its my blatent ignorance and I honestly don't mean anything by my comments) but I can't believe that people say "no I don't want a boy - it must be pink and sparkly"


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi - a friend of mine is starting the adoption process (overseas) and has been told that the wait for girls is much longer. So maybe there's some truth in it after all? Crazy.


----------

